# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم GRT Dongle تحديثات :  GRT Dongle PRO Tool Version 1.0.0 BETA Is Released (16th March 2019)

## mohamed73

*GRT Dongle pro New Update (16th March 2019)* Software *V1.0.0 BETA* *What is New ?* *GRT DONGLE PRO* VERSION *1.0.0 BETA*  SAMSUNG FEATURESIS RELEASED:   *[SAMSUNG] Direct Unlock NG (M1/M2) support:*  SM-A320F
SM-A320FL
SM-A320Y
SM-A520F
SM-A520K
SM-A520L
SM-A520
SM-A520W
SM-A720F
SM-A720S
SM-G390F
SM-G390Y
SM-G390W
SM-G570F
SM-G570FD
SM-G570M
SM-G570MD
SM-G570Y
SM-G610F
SM-G610FD
SM-G610FZ
SM-G610K
SM-G610L
SM-G610M
SM-G610S
SM-G610Y
SM-G950F
SM-G950FD
SM-G950N
SM-G955F
SM-G955FD
SM-G955N
SM-J326AZ
SM-J327A
SM-J327AZ
SM-J327U
SM-J330F
SM-J330FD
SM-J330FN
SM-J330G
SM-J330GM
SM-J330L
SM-J330N
SM-J530F
SM-J530FM
SM-J530G
SM-J530GM
SM-J530K
SM-J530L
SM-J530S
SM-J530Y
SM-J530YM
SM-J701F
SM-J701M
SM-J701MT
SM-J727A
SM-J727AZ
SM-J727T
SM-J727T1
SM-J727S
SM-J727U
SM-J730F
SM-J730FM
SM-J730G
SM-J730GM
SM-J730K
SM-N950F
SM-N950N
SM-P585
SM-P585N
SM-P585N0
SM-P585Y
SM-P587
SM-P588C
SM-S337T
SM-S737TL
SM-T395
SM-T395N
SM-S550TL  *[SAMSUNG] Direct Unlock S7 support:*  *SM-G930A
SM-G930T
SM-G935A* *SM-G935T* **  *[SAMSUNG] Direct Unlock Oldsic support:* *SM-I9300* *SM-I9500* *...* *====================*   XIAOMI FEATURESIS RELEASED:     *[XIAOMI]* *support:* **  XIAOMI MI 5
XIAOMI Mi 5C
XIAOMI Mi 5s
XIAOMI Mi 5s Plus
XIAOMI Mi 5X
XIAOMI Mi 6
XIAOMI Mi 8 Pro Lite
Xiaomi Mi 8Pro Lite
XIAOMI Mi 9
XIAOMI Mi A1
Xiaomi Mi A2
Xiaomi Mi A2 Lite
XIAOMI Mi Max
XIAOMI Mi Max 2
Xiaomi Mi Max 3
Xiaomi Mi Max Prime
XIAOMI Mi Max Pro
XIAOMI Mi Mix
XIAOMI Mi Mix 2
Xiaomi Mi MIX 2S
Xiaomi Mi MIX 3
XIAOMI MI NOTE
XIAOMI Mi Note CT
XIAOMI MI NOTE LTE
XIAOMI MI NOTE PRO
XIAOMI MI PAD
XIAOMI MI PAD 2 
Xiaomi Mi Pad 3
XIAOMI MI1S
XIAOMI MI2A
XIAOMI MI2S 
XIAOMI MI3
XIAOMI MI3S
XIAOMI Mi3_4
XIAOMI MI4C
XIAOMI MI4I
XIAOMI MI4S
Xiaomi MI4W
XIAOMI NOTE 4
Xiaomi POCO F1 
XIAOMI REDMI 1
XIAOMI REDMI 1S
XIAOMI RedMi 1S LTE
XIAOMI REDMI 2
XIAOMI Redmi 2 Enhance 
XIAOMI REDMI 2 PRIME
XIAOMI REDMI 2A
XIAOMI Redmi 2TD
XIAOMI Redmi 2TD Prime
XIAOMI Redmi 2W
XIAOMI REDMI 3
XIAOMI Redmi 3S Prime 3X
XIAOMI Redmi 4
XIAOMI Redmi 4 Prime
XIAOMI Redmi 4 Pro
XIAOMI Redmi 4A 
XIAOMI Redmi 4X 
XIAOMI REDMI 5
Xiaomi Redmi 5 Plus
XIAOMI Redmi 5A
Xiaomi Redmi 6 6A Pro 
XIAOMI Redmi Note 1S 
XIAOMI REDMI NOTE 2
XIAOMI REDMI NOTE 3
XIAOMI Redmi Note 3 Pro 
XIAOMI Redmi Note 3 Pro Special Edition 
XIAOMI REDMI NOTE 3G
XIAOMI Redmi Note 4 
XIAOMI REDMI NOTE 4G
XIAOMI Redmi Note 4X
XIAOMI Redmi Note 5
XIAOMI Redmi Note 5 Pro 
XIAOMI Redmi Note 5A
XIAOMI Redmi Note 5APrime
XIAOMI Redmi Note 6 Pro
XIAOMI RedMi Note Prime
XIAOMI Redmi Pro
Xiaomi Redmi S2 Y2 
XIAOMI Redmi Y1 
XIAOMI Redmi Y1(Prime)
XIAOMI S5
XIAOMI S5 Plus ... ====================    VIVO FEATURESIS RELEASED:    *[VIVO]* *support:* **  VIVO S7
VIVO S7i (t)
VIVO S7t
VIVO V1 MAX Y37
VIVO V1 Y35
VIVO V11 PRO
VIVO V11&V11 PRO
VIVO V11I&V11
VIVO V15 Pro
VIVO V3
VIVO V3 MAX
VIVO V5
VIVO V5 Lite
VIVO V5 Lite Y66
VIVO V5 Plus
VIVO V5s
VIVO V7
VIVO V7 PLUS
VIVO V9
VIVO V9 PRO
VIVO V9 PRO & V9 6GB
VIVO V9 YOUTH
VIVO X20
VIVO X20 PLUS
VIVO X21
VIVO X3
VIVO X3S
VIVO X3SW
VIVO X3T
VIVO X3V
VIVO X5
VIVO X5 MAX
VIVO X5 PRO
VIVO X520L
VIVO X5L
VIVO X5M
VIVO X5Max
VIVO X5pro
VIVO X5SL
VIVO X5V
VIVO X6SA
VIVO X710F
VIVO X710L
VIVO Xplay 3S
VIVO Xplay3S X520
VIVO Xplay5A 
VIVO Xshot
VIVO Y1
VIVO Y11iT
VIVO Y11iW
VIVO Y13
VIVO Y15
VIVO Y15BW
VIVO Y15CW
VIVO Y15S
VIVO Y15T
VIVO Y17T
VIVO Y18L
VIVO Y21
VIVO Y21L 
VIVO Y21L Y25
VIVO Y22
VIVO Y27
VIVO Y28
VIVO Y28L
VIVO Y31
VIVO Y31i
VIVO Y31L
VIVO Y35
VIVO Y37
VIVO Y51
VIVO Y51&Y51L
VIVO Y51A
VIVO Y52
VIVO Y53
VIVO Y53C&Y53&Y53I 
VIVO Y55
VIVO Y55&Y55L
VIVO Y55A
VIVO Y55s 
VIVO Y613F
VIVO Y65
VIVO Y66
VIVO Y66,V5Lite
VIVO Y69
VIVO Y69l
VIVO Y71
VIVO Y71&Y71I&Y71S
VIVO Y71S
VIVO Y81 Y81ODM
VIVO Y81&Y81I
VIVO Y81i 
VIVO Y83
VIVO Y85
VIVO Y85 & Y83 PRO
VIVO Y91 Y91i
VIVO Y91I
VIVO Y91I&Y91C
VIVO Y93&Y91
VIVO Y93&Y93 64GB&Y91
VIVO Y95&PHY91 ... ====================  OPPO FEATURESIS RELEASED:       *[OPPO]* *support:* OPPO 1100
OPPO 1105
OPPO 1107
OPPO 1201
OPPO 1206
OPPO 3000
OPPO 3001
OPPO 3005
OPPO 3007
OPPO 3008
OPPO 6607
OPPO A1
OPPO A100T
OPPO A105T
OPPO A11
OPPO A11w
OPPO A1215
OPPO A1T
OPPO A2019
OPPO A201T
Oppo A3
Oppo A3 PADM00
OPPO A30
OPPO A31
OPPO A31C
OPPO A31T
OPPO A31U
OPPO A33
OPPO A33F
OPPO A33M
OPPO A33W
OPPO A37
OPPO A37f
OPPO A37M
OPPO A37T
Oppo A39
OPPO A3s CPH1803
OPPO A3s CPH1853
OPPO A5
OPPO A5 PBAM00
OPPO A51
OPPO A51F
OPPO A51KC
OPPO A51W
OPPO A53
OPPO A53M
OPPO A57
OPPO A57T
OPPO A59
OPPO A59M
OPPO A59S
OPPO A59st
OPPO A59T
OPPO A6117
OPPO A7
OPPO A7 PBFM00
OPPO A71
Oppo A71 (2018)
OPPO A73
Oppo A79T
OPPO A7X PBBM00
OPPO A83
OPPO A83 (2018)
OPPO A83t
OPPO A913
OPPO F1
Oppo F1s
OPPO F3
OPPO F3 Plus
OPPO F5
OPPO F5 PRO
OPPO F5 Youth
OPPO F7
OPPO F7
OPPO F7 YOUTH & Realme
OPPO F9
OPPO F9 Pro
OPPO Find 7 X9077
OPPO Find X
Oppo Find X 17107
OPPO Find X 1875
OPPO Find X PAHM00
OPPO K1 PBCM30
OPPO N1
OPPO N1 mini
OPPO N1T
OPPO N1W
OPPO N3
OPPO N5111
OPPO N5116
OPPO R1001
OPPO R1011
OPPO R11
OPPO R11 Plus
OPPO R11s
OPPO R11s Plus
Oppo R11s Plust
Oppo R11ST
OPPO R11t
OPPO R15
OPPO R15 Neo
Oppo R15 Pro
OPPO R15X PBCM10
OPPO R17
Oppo R17 Neo
OPPO R17 PBEM00
OPPO R17 Pro
OPPO R17 Pro PBDM00
OPPO R1C
OPPO R1x
OPPO R2001
OPPO R2010
OPPO R2017
OPPO R3001
OPPO R6007
OPPO R601
OPPO R7
OPPO R7005
OPPO R7007
OPPO R7F
OPPO R7kf
OPPO R7plus
OPPO R7Plusm
OPPO R7Plust
OPPO R7s
OPPO R7sf
OPPO R7SM
OPPO R7sPlus
OPPO R7t
OPPO R8000
OPPO R8001
OPPO R8006
OPPO R8007
OPPO R801
OPPO R801T
OPPO R803
OPPO R805
OPPO R807
OPPO R809T
OPPO R8106
OPPO R8107
OPPO R811
OPPO R8111
OPPO R813T
OPPO R815T
OPPO R815W
OPPO R817
OPPO R817T
OPPO R819
OPPO R819T
OPPO R8200
OPPO R8205
OPPO R8207
OPPO R821
OPPO R821T
OPPO R823T
OPPO R827
OPPO R827T
OPPO R829
OPPO R829T
OPPO R830
OPPO R830S
OPPO R831
OPPO R831K
OPPO R831L
OPPO R831S
OPPO R831T
OPPO R833T
OPPO R850
OPPO R9 Plustm
OPPO R9km
OPPO R9m
OPPO R9S
OPPO R9s Plus
OPPO R9s Plust
Oppo R9s Plustm
OPPO R9SK
OPPO R9sPlus
Oppo R9ST
OPPO R9tm
OPPO Realme 1 CPH1861
OPPO Realme 2
Oppo Realme 2 Pro 18325
OPPO Realme 2 Pro 4G 6G
OPPO Realme 2 Pro 8+128G
Oppo Realme C1
OPPO Realme U1 3G
OPPO Realme U1 4G
OPPO T1017
OPPO T29
OPPO T703
OPPO U520T
OPPO U5211
OPPO U525T
OPPO U529T
OPPO U701
OPPO U7011
OPPO U7011S
OPPO U7015
OPPO U701T
OPPO U705T 
OPPO U707
OPPO U707T
OPPO X9006
OPPO X9007
OPPO X9009
OPPO X9015
OPPO X903
OPPO X905
OPPO X907
OPPO X9076
OPPO X9079
OPPO X909AS
OPPO X909T     tip : This version just win 64b working      *Please Read !!!* **  *1- Download Smart Card Updater الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*  *2- update your Smart Card it will show you Dongle S/N* *3-Register with your Dongle S/N And Get Setup*  **  *BR,  GSM ROM Team  Download Full Setup Now *  **  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]        *Get Now GRT Dongle From Nearest Distrubutor/Reseller الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*            ** **   Please feel free to join us on the following links  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

